# Warre’ quilt and roof question



## nottlerack (Jul 2, 2018)

Hi, all:

I built a Warre’ hive for next season, and there’s something I don't understand:

The roof on my hive has three panels that are joined edge to edge to form the floor that rests on top of the quilt. Wouldn’t the quilt do a better job of dissipating moisture if there were holes that communicated between the quilt and the roof cavity? Because the insulating cedar shavings would still be between the bees and the roof, I wouldn’t think this would interfere with the insulating function of the quilt.

Am I misunderstanding something?

Thx,

nottlerack


----------



## johnsof (Oct 14, 2014)

If you want to have constant problems with spiders, ants, wasps, and other insects, then go ahead and put holes there. The organic materials are there to absorb the moisture and in the middle of our very cold winters can be frozen basically solid and yet there is no condensation inside the hive so it certainly works and it takes only a few moments to change out once a year. It's not broken and to be honest I wouldn't try to "fix" it....


----------

